# CBS & CRS ?



## lil-lynx (29 Mar 2013)

Will crystal black shrimp breed with crystal red shrimps , if so what would the outcome be ? 

And also how do you get the best colour shrimp from breeding, and any tips of breeding the above would be great ! !


----------



## Iain Sutherland (29 Mar 2013)

yes they will, most caridina will breed together but not with neocaridina.

sorry i just realised the accuracy of that link was poor. 

have a read through ady's CRS journal if you havent already, plenty of helpful info.


----------



## sa80mark (29 Mar 2013)

Im quite new to shrimp but from what ive been reading cbs and crs are the same species and do breed together due to them being the same species just a different colour form if a cbs and crs breed you can get either cbs or crs shrimplets and in (again from what ive read) most case you will get a mix of crs and cbs from the spawn. As to getting the best colour its a case of trying to separate the best colour / marked shrimp and selectively breeding them

Im not really sure if this helps you

Mark


----------



## sa80mark (29 Mar 2013)

Heres quite a good link that explains it better than I can 

Breeding Crystal Red Shrimp with Crystal Black Shrimp


----------



## lil-lynx (29 Mar 2013)

Thats great , I will try and keep both red and black, any ideas the best place around the Heathrow area for some ?


----------



## mafoo (29 Mar 2013)

Dr





lil-lynx said:


> Thats great , I will try and keep both red and black, any ideas the best place around the Heathrow area for some ?



If your going to get lots, drive round the north circular and get them from freshwater shrimp.co.uk otherwise I know the ma at osterly has a few of each species for twice the price. Phone them before and check.


----------



## tim (29 Mar 2013)

mafoo said:


> Dr
> 
> If your going to get lots, drive round the north circular and get them from freshwater shrimp.co.uk otherwise I know the ma at osterly has a few of each species for twice the price. Phone them before and check.


I was in there today think they only had a couple of crs left do you shop there often mafoo ?


----------



## lil-lynx (29 Mar 2013)

I dont want many , maybe only 5-10 CRS if that and maybe a Golden bee or two  ?


----------



## Shrimpy (29 Mar 2013)

SS grade for £10 here, that about £4-5 cheaper than anywhere else ive seen. CRS/Bee Shrimp Grade SS | Hobby Shrimp 
Reading it though it says they are pure line and wont produce golden babies, not sure if thats good or bad?


----------



## mafoo (29 Mar 2013)

SS £5.99 at freshwater shrimp. and its within driving distance of heathrow.

Cystal Red Shrimp - Freshwatershrimp


----------



## Shrimpy (29 Mar 2013)

Cant grumble at that! It doesnt say how long the offer lasts though?


----------



## Shrimp Toast (5 Apr 2013)

Hi Chris,

I think I am quite close to you - Wokingham. I have CRS grades A - SS available if you are interested


----------

